# Catamaran charter in Turkey



## PennyT (Jun 15, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a bareboat charter company in Turkey for a catamaran June 2008?

Thanks
Penny


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

*Here's two*

PT: Moorings (1) & Sunsail (3) both have bases in Turkey & offer Cats.


----------

